# My laptop colour sheme has messed up, how do i fix it



## DT546 (Jun 16, 2010)

so my laptop just got repaired and they replaced the hard drive so, obviously, i had to change the settings and this happened, it's meant to be the default background but all the colours are messed up and the resolution or graphics are messed up also. i'm not stupid, i tried to change it back in control panel, but that hasn't worked and i am hoping one of you can help me.

thanks in advance if you do


----------



## Bryan (Jun 16, 2010)

What does the control panel show for "Color quality"?

My guess is you need to re-install your video card driver.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Windows XP. If your OS is different, you may need to poke around.
Try a right click on the background. Choose "Properties". A "Display Properties" window will pop up. Push the "Settings" tab.

Here you can change your Screen quality and Color quality. It looks like your color quality was set to low. On that same window, you can push "Advanced". You might be able to alter the way your graphics is presented.


----------



## DT546 (Jun 16, 2010)

turns out i hadn't tried the 'obvious' things, thanks rjohnson


----------

